# *** New Opportunity for CPC's!



## Anita Johnson (Jun 25, 2013)

Dear Certified Coders,

Here's is a new job opportunity:

Position Categories

** Medical Coders - CCS, CPC, CPC-H, RHIT, RHIA with 2 + yrs expertise. Pay ranges $15.00 - $30.00 per hour

** Medical Transcriptionist - Recent graduates & highly experienced transcribers. Pay ranges $0.07 - $0.15 cpl

** Customer Service Reps. - 1 yr. experience. Pay ranges $10.00 - $30.00 per hour

** Clerical - 1 yr. experience. Pay ranges $10.00 - $25.00 per hour

** Recruiting - 1 yr. experience. Pay ranges $20.00 - $75.00 per hour

Our Vision Overview:

Mommy Jobs Online has teamed up with hundreds of clerical, recruiting, customer service, medical transcription and medical coding companies nationwide in our platform that are willing to hire remote contractors or employees to work at home. If you have experience in any of the following position types listed down below then we encourage you to attend and don't miss out. All companies are US based and only hire 1099 remote independent contractor or employee worker. 

MJOL is now accepting RSVP to attend our Clerical, Recruiting, Medical Transcription, Medical Coder & Inbound Customer Service Remote Job Fair that will connect you to reputable clients that hire remote contractors or employees to work at home.

Location: MJOL Chat Room (Platform Download) - Your Home Office 

Requirements: Internet & Computer

Session Dates: 6/28/2013, Friday 


Session Times: 4:00 PM CST - 5:00 PM CST / 5:00 PM CST - 6:00 PM CST / 6:00 PM CST - 7:00 PM CST

Please review the Remote Contractor Job Fair details here to get started: 

http://mommyjobsonline.com/medical_job_fair_28.html 

Remote Contractor Job Fair Application: http://mommyjobsonline.com/medical_j...cation_26.html 
Website: www.mommyjobsonline.com


----------



## jmcpolin (Jun 25, 2013)

Wait do you have to pay to see the jobs, thats what it looks like on the website.


----------



## gcowart (Jun 25, 2013)

*New Opportunity for CPC*

That's  deceiving if you have to pay even to review the information.  The link provided takes you to the website with general marketing information.  I could not view any job related information without joining.  

I don't like that.


----------



## efuhrmann (Jun 25, 2013)

From my experience(not a good one). yes, they are all about the money.  They say 100% money back guaranty but don't stand by their word.  Proceed cautiously!


----------



## jmcpolin (Jun 25, 2013)

You should never have to pay to seek employent what is the world coming to?


----------



## Julian.Loveless (Jun 26, 2013)

*um*

Haha just look at her email. Its a random gmail email. Shady enough despite the rest of it.


----------



## twizzle (Jun 26, 2013)

*Job Posting*

To whoever posted this...the job posting forum is closed. I thought AAPC made that quite clear. This seems to be a classic example of why they decided to close it.
I can't believe they are allowing jobs to be posted elsewhere in the forum.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it was Anita Johnson


----------



## cordelia (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree, you should never have to pay for a job! That is ridiculous. Even more so, I kinda find it insulting that coding jobs are listed on a "mommy" website. As we all know, coding is not just something that can be done at home while watching your kids. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## maddismom (Jul 1, 2013)

Wassock, I've been seeing this quite a bit lately.  I've asked AAPC why some people in our organization are exempt and can post for free, but I haven't gotten an answer.


----------



## twizzle (Jul 1, 2013)

maddismom said:


> Wassock, I've been seeing this quite a bit lately.  I've asked AAPC why some people in our organization are exempt and can post for free, but I haven't gotten an answer.



I'm sure they will answer your question. I look forward to seeing their response.


----------

